# Horses and Hot Air Balloons



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

This morning we had several Hot Air Balloons come over our property. 2 of them ended up "landing" on the adjecent neighbor's land (without permission) scaring the living daylight out of our livestock. The balloon people just acted like this was the greatest thing ever, packed up their stuff, trampled the land, drove through the sage and caused damage to some fencing before finally leaving - without offering to fix the fence or any kind of apology. My neighbor is horrified and so am I because my horses almost went through the fence during this ordeal. I don't have a problem with the Hot Air Ballooners as long as they stay on public lands.... I know - easier said than done in a contraption like that, BUT we have a ton of empty space here - miles and miles of BLM with great access - why not go there instead of causing damage to peoples property? 
Anyway, my question is: does anyone here know what your rights as property/livestock owner are when it comes to Hot Air Balloons that cause damage to your land and possibly your animals? If they would have landed on our property (horse pasture) it would have been one ugly wreck!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Not sure of the law in regards to trespassing but I'm sure they are liable for damages. If encountering balloons is a regular event where you are I would suggest some desensitizing is in order.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope your neighbors got their license plate numbers so they can be compensated for damage to their fence.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

This is not a common thing .... and desensitizing a horse to a Hot Air Balloon is next to impossible without the balloon.... The noise can be re-created to a certain extend, but it's hard to come up with something that size to land in your pasture.... besides, it'weren't just the horses that freaked out. The neigbor's dogs, goats and sheep as well as my dogs and all that didn't help the situation. It is my understanding that the ballooners are supposed to be careful of livestock (there are "livestock blowers" for the balloons that are less noisy) and be respectful of people's property, but that wasn't the case. I didn't have a chance to talk to them because I was busy taking care of scared critters - and quite frankly - too mad about the whole thing in order to have a decent conversation.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I would call the police on that. I can't imagine that happening here...all my animals would totally freak out. I'm glad everyone is ok


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know, but I'll bet you a dollar, with very little effort, you or a grumpy old man like me, could have them back in their gondolas and heading windward in about 6O seconds or less.............


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, the neighbor just called to tell me that one of the balloon people came back, apologized profusely and handed her quite a bit of cash for her troubles..... at least she can fix the fence now - but still - this could have been real bad. I just hope this doesn't happen again!!!!


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

You've got that right farmerbrown !!!! THAT'S the reason I didn't go over there...... and neither did DH. If they would have landed here I'm afraid my dogs would have done the job for me..... they don't do strangers "dropping" in..


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've been reading some articles online and it looks like it can be a problem wherever there are lots of balloonists and they can't be prosecuted for trespassing because they aren't deliberately trespassing (at the whim of the winds) and they can't see signs from above.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sunny and Sid FREAK OUT when I fly a kite over the pasture...I cannot fathom a hot air balloon. In the horsie world, things that aren't birds do not belong up there!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

every now and again we get low flying planes and weirdly...black helicopters (this IS north Idaho, after all) tracking up the river flying just above the tree tops. The first time it got the horses a little spooked but not any more.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

We have problems with balloonists around here too. They are REALLY NOISY when they turn on the burner. Scares me and my horses. My friend down the road has had some altercations with balloonists... involving sending them on their way with extreme prejudice. Eventually they will find another route if you give em hell enough.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

The only time I ever had a balloon come down in a pasture, it did get the horses running as long as the burner was firing. The minute it was down though they stopped freaking and surrounded the balloon to see what was happening.
Maybe you could "post" some no trespassing signs by painting a letter on the top of each fence post (presuming they are wood) spelling out no trespassing?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm not sure how far land ownership extends above the surface and if a landowner actually controls air space in the US. I'm guessing not but even if you were able to post no trespassing signs visible above ground, I'm afraid that forced landings can still happen.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

wr said:


> I'm not sure how far land ownership extends above the surface and if a landowner actually controls air space in the US. I'm guessing not but even if you were able to post no trespassing signs visible above ground, I'm afraid that forced landings can still happen.


Yes but it might make someone choose elsewhere if they have a choice.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

If a balloonist damaged your property when landing why wouldn't they be held responsible the same as a motorist who has a wreck and takes out your fence, plows through your house, etc...? They weren't trespassing on purpose either. 

I'm asking, I have no idea what the laws are. But if they aren't held accountable I'm sure glad that doesn't seem to be a pastime around here.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I haven't had a hot air balloon experience but did have a Life Flight helicopter land in the neighboring pasture when I lived in Clear Lake (near Houston). The horses were a bit snorty but since we were in the middle of a good-sized city and on the same road as its heavy equipment barn and maintenance facility, they saw firetrucks, police cars with sirens, ambulances, Harley's (my neighbor rode and threw great, huge parties complete with live bands), trains (we lived next to the tracks) and roaring jet engines (straight shot down the tracks to Ellington field where the vomit comet, among other astronaut training flying things lived and were tested constantly) all the time, so they were pretty desensitized to sound. The helicopter was just one more noisy conveyance they took in stride, although they did get a little "looky" as it descended.

Now we live in a much quieter place, out of the city, but have neighbors who like to target shoot with very big guns. Over and over and over again (sigh). And the road is used for a lot of bicycle race training, so many large groups of bike riders in bright colors come streaming by on a regular basis. My horses don't even look up when either of those events occur.

There's something to be said for desensitizing, either by choice or or just a natural course of life and location.

eta - Life Flight came because a city employee rolled the piece of heavy equipment he was driving back to the barn, across from my house. He unfortunately did not survive. Very sad.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I live in the flight path from Whiteman Airforce Base to Ft. Leonard 
Wood and those planes and helicopters get old. Those pilots are practicing flying low and close to the hills and crazy fast. 

I find it very irritating when they fly over my barnyard so low that I can see their faces in the cockpit. 

Crap like that always spooks the animals, everytime. I can't imagine what would happen if a hot air balloon came over and landed here.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

2horses said:


> I haven't had a hot air balloon experience but did have a Life Flight helicopter land in the neighboring pasture when I lived in Clear Lake (near Houston). The horses were a bit snorty but since we were in the middle of a good-sized city and on the same road as its heavy equipment barn and maintenance facility, they saw firetrucks, police cars with sirens, ambulances, Harley's (my neighbor rode and threw great, huge parties complete with live bands), trains (we lived next to the tracks) and roaring jet engines (straight shot down the tracks to Ellington field where the vomit comet, among other astronaut training flying things lived and were tested constantly) all the time, so they were pretty desensitized to sound. The helicopter was just one more noisy conveyance they took in stride, although they did get a little "looky" as it descended.
> 
> Now we live in a much quieter place, out of the city, but have neighbors who like to target shoot with very big guns. Over and over and over again (sigh). And the road is used for a lot of bicycle race training, so many large groups of bike riders in bright colors come streaming by on a regular basis. My horses don't even look up when either of those events occur.
> 
> There's something to be said for desensitizing, either by choice or or just a natural course of life and location.


Our horses have been exposed to much of the same stuff - like you say, either by choice or just because of where you are. Huge city fireworks displays overhead, gunfire, marching bands, planes and helicopters taking off and landing overhead and across the street, swarms of bicycle races, motorcyles of all descriptions (mine all pony off motorcycles, cars, trucks, wagons), thundering and hooting trains, sirens, all the ridiculous commotion of parades and carnivals. There was something different about just being at home, grazing, minding your own business, when something MASSIVE and SILENT comes looming over the hill, just brushing the treetops and then ROARS!!!! We all soiled our britches the first time it happened. Now, mind you, nobody went through a fence or anything and it wasn't nearly so bad the second time it happened. But there was nothing in our collective experiences that was similar to the stupid hot-air balloon incident.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Hot air balloonists are supposed to not land in livestock pastures and they are NOT to cause damage to property if at all possible. If damage does occur, they are supposed to take care if it immediately.

Many times the balloons do come down and the pilot may have little to no say in where they come down, and they can't always tell what is pasture and what is open grass, nor what is "public land" and what is not(depending on the area).

I would have contacted the balloonists and made certain to have a chat with them regarding livestock and the damage they did and how much it could potentially cost them. They should be made aware of the prices of vet care for several large animal injuries, the loss of pregnancies if they should panic pregnant sheep that then abort the lambs from stress, the damaged fencing, the possible damage if large livestock gets loose into the road and whatever else you can possibly think of that would be relevant. 

This is not to yell at them at how irresponsible they were and how stupid it was, etc. This is to EDUCATE the balloonists on what sort of danger they caused and why it's a big deal. Some think it's fun to see some livestock romping about a pasture when they turn on the burners suddenly... having no idea that the animals are panicking and in real danger. 

Then if the balloonists blow you off and say it's no big deal if your horse gets a broken neck... you can always go off on them and sue them for any/all damages.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

jennigrey said:


> Our horses have been exposed to much of the same stuff - like you say, either by choice or just because of where you are. Huge city fireworks displays overhead, gunfire, marching bands, planes and helicopters taking off and landing overhead and across the street, swarms of bicycle races, motorcyles of all descriptions (mine all pony off motorcycles, cars, trucks, wagons), thundering and hooting trains, sirens, all the ridiculous commotion of parades and carnivals. There was something different about just being at home, grazing, minding your own business, when something MASSIVE and SILENT comes looming over the hill, just brushing the treetops and then ROARS!!!! We all soiled our britches the first time it happened. Now, mind you, nobody went through a fence or anything and it wasn't nearly so bad the second time it happened. But there was nothing in our collective experiences that was similar to the stupid hot-air balloon incident.


My been there done that OTTTB mare was totally freaked (for her) by the tractor and brush hog in the field next to the pasture. Nothing phases this mare but because of an acoustic fluke you couldn't hear the tractor but you could see the top of the cab. When it came up the hill you could suddenly hear the engine- she'd stare at it, snort, pace the fence, stare, and snort again. After the first few hours she was fine but her reaction was so out of character.

Both of the mares will act silly the first few times a bear travels near the pasture (oh the suspension in a "I smell a bear" trot is something to behold) but other than that nothing much upsets them.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, my mare is pretty sensible and not much bothers her, but she still acts like a horse sometimes - I'm guessing even she would have a snort at a hot air balloon.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It would certainly help if the balloonists turned of the burner when they had to land in a pasture!


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Some ten years ago in Arizona, two balloons flew over an ostrich ranch with 1500+ birds. They totally stampeded, tore up fencing, with the owner claiming the stresses shut down the entire flock's breeding and viability. He lost his lawsuit. Here's a summarizing news story: http://articles.latimes.com/2010/jan/10/nation/la-na-hometown-picacho10-2010jan10 And another link at a law journal: http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/fright_flight/


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We live on a military flight path. You would have thought they would have told us that before we bought the place, bout oh well.
Anyway, several times a month there are fighter jets that fly low and fast targeting the bridge near our house. We are up on a hill and we can often see in the cockpit to see the pilot. At first it was scarey. Both for our animals and us, but now we are all used to it. Whenever there is loud noises at dog shows, our dogs are cool calm and collected. Nothing new to them.
When we had horses it took a bit, but soon they got used to it as well. Guess we were just lucky that there was never any damage.
But it will still surprise us occasionally!!!
Alice in Virginia


----------

